
It’s Amazon vs. Amazonians in Web Domain Row – News – The Times - aogl
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/it-s-amazon-v-amazonians-in-web-domain-row-665vr3qxc
======
Millennium
Give the TLD to an NGO trust fund benefiting the peoples of the Amazon river
basin, funded by a 99-year lease on the TLD paid by Amazon. Any problems with
this arrangement?

